# Erfahrungen Giro Feature & Hex



## Monche (28. Dezember 2011)

Hallo, 

ich bin zur zeit auf der suche nach einem stylischen AM-Helm und bin jetzt bei Giro hängen geblieben.

hat schon jemand eine der beiden Helme und kann Erfahrungen posten?
Besonders der neue Feature in Matt schwarz reizt mich.

Am besten wäre noch Bilder "im Einsatz" damit man sehen kann wie der Helm sitzt oder ob er zu pilzig wirkt

Ich danke euch schonmal

Gruß Timon


----------



## JDEM (9. Januar 2012)

Werde meinen Feature wohl noch diese Woche bekommen. Kann dann mal schreiben wie er so ausfällt. 
Bisher bin ich einen Xen gefahren, aber der hat schon einiges mitgemacht und muss in den Ruhestand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monche (9. Januar 2012)

Das wäre Super, danke. Mit dem xen wird man auch sehr verwöhnt was Komfort angeht.


----------



## Sonic_1579 (10. Januar 2012)

Ich hab nen Hex und bin super zufrieden.

Sehr bequem zu tragen, gut einstellbar uns sehr stylisch


----------



## cdF600 (11. Januar 2012)

Hat mal einer ein Bild wie der "Feature" auf dem Kopf aussieht?


----------



## JDEM (11. Januar 2012)

Falls du noch nich google bemüht hast:
http://spokemagazine.com/2011/09/08/giro-release-new-feature-film-i-mean-helmet/
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/7133172/

Schätze meiner müsste morgen da sein!


----------



## Monche (11. Januar 2012)

Der sieht richtig gut aus. Das Blau gefällt mir. 

Ich warte aber erst mal ab bis der urge all Mountain raus kommt. Der ist der Wahnsinn.


----------



## JDEM (12. Januar 2012)

So hab richtig geschätzt, der Feature ist heute angekommen.

Größe M passt mir super, d.h. nicht zu eng und auch nicht viel Luft zwischen der Schale und dem Kopf.
Fühlt sich wesentlich leichter an als es den Anschein erweckt.
Das Verstellsystem wirkt auch durchdacht und lässt sich schnell anpassen und die Verarbeitung ist auch gut.

Auf dem Kopf wirkt er auch nicht zu klobig, hab mal ein paar Bilder vorm Spiegel gemacht:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/6371


----------



## Monche (12. Januar 2012)

Wow, der gefällt mir echt. Er wirkt sehr schlicht. Danke für die Mühe. 

Jetzt bin ich am grübeln ob ich mir diesen hole, oder auf den urge all Mountain warte?!?!


----------



## Adam1987 (12. Januar 2012)

Hab mir heute bestellt in Olivgrün Evil .

Bike24 hat heute schon versendet, vielleicht ist er morgen schon da, dann gibt es auch nen Feedback von mir.

@Monche

Ich hab auch an den Urge Enduro bzw. an den bald erscheinenden AllMountain gedacht und sogar kurz POC Trabec in betracht gezogen, aber dann siegte doch die Vernunft. Ich hab schon so oft gute Erfahrungen mit den Giro Produkten gemacht und ich denke das der Feature den oben genannten Helmen in nichts nachstehen wird bzw. wenn nicht sogar besser sein wird. Er kostet halt "nur" 80 im gegensatz zu 120 für den Urge und den total abhobenen 150  für den POC. Also Leute, es ist und bleibt ne Halbschale, für nen guten FF-Helm sehe ich ja noch ein das man mehr ausgeben muss, aber das ist doch total crazy und ich kann mich nicht vorstellen das der Aufpreis im geringsten einen Qualitätsunterschied wiederspiegelt.

Einzig ein paar flottere Designs bzw. matte Farben und nicht dieser billig wirkende hochglanz mist wären schön gewesen beim Giro.

Naja, vielleicht weiß ich morgen mehr und wenn nicht gibts spätestens nächste Woche Feedback und Bilder.

LG
Adam


----------



## Monche (12. Januar 2012)

Wenn dann würde ich für den Feature das Türkis in Betracht ziehen. Ich Brauch was auffälliges an mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (12. Januar 2012)

Das türkis hätte mich auch noch gereizt, war aber momentan nicht lieferbar. Grau schaut aber auch gut aus wenn man es mit knalligeren Farben kombiniert 

Poc und Urge sind wohl auch eher Lifestyle Produkte, da schaut man nicht so nach dem Preis...

Bin mal gespannt auf weiteres Feedback zum Helm!


----------



## Adam1987 (13. Januar 2012)

Morgen !

So, gestern um 13:52 Uhr bei Bike24.de bestellt und heute um 10:30 Uhr schon geliefert. Großes Lob an Bike24.de, sie sind zwar nicht immer die günstigsten, haben dafür aber einen perfekten Service. Ahso, die DHL hat dabei auch nen guten Job gemacht  .

Zum Helm:
Qualität:
Die Verarbeitung ist hervorragend, im Vergleich mit meinem jetzigen Casco Viper MX (der sogar noch teurer ist) liegen welten dazwischen. Alles ist perfekt verklebt und sauber angepasst. Die Lüftungsöffnung sind beim Übergang von Aussen- zu Innenschale sauber nachgeschnitten, es hängen nicht überall Fransen der Innenschale über die man noch selbst korrigieren muss.
Begeistert bin ich vom Kinnriemen, der Riemen wurde in die Innenschale verlegt und eine verstellbare Riemenzusammenführung entfällt ebenfalls.

Optik:
Ich würde sagen das matte Olivgrüne Design ist gelungen, aber sowas ist geschmackssache. Er hebt sich durch die Form sehr schön von üblichen Fahrradhelmen ab, die Rückseite ist weit nach unten gezogen und umschliesst den Hinterkopf bis zu den Ohren komplett. Er baut im Vergleich zu anderen Helmen nicht so hoch und Breit auf dem Kopf. Also Optisch ein sehr schöner Helm der zu jedem Mountainbiker passt und ihn von jedem 0815 Radler abhebt.

Funktion und Passform:
Verstellen kann man natürlich den Kinnriemen, sowie das Hinterkopf Anpasssystem und das Visir in Höhe. Es werden ebenfalls noch 4 selbstklebende Polster mitgeliefert um die perfekte Passform zu finden. Im Vergleich zu anderen Helmen entfällt die Verstellmöglichkeit der Riemenzusammenführung. Ich persönlich empfinde das als positiv, da mich die kleinen Klipps bei anderen Helmen immer gestört haben und es anscheinend auch ohne geht.
Der Kinnriemen ist sehr gut verlegt und aus einem sehr angnehmen Material, das selbst auf Bartstopeln nicht kratzt oder störend ist.
Das Anpassrädchen am Hinterkopf ist Giro typisch, leicht erreichbar, mit Handschuhen bedienbar und fein gerastert.
Das Visir lässt die durch lösen einer art Flügelschraube jederzeit lösen und in der Höhe verstellen.

Die Passform ist natürlich relativ, da jeder Kopf anders ist muss man einen Helm einfach anprobieren. Ich musste mit den mitgelieferten Polstern noch etwas nachhelfen, aber jetzt sitzt er perfekt, rutscht und drückt auch nicht.

Praxis:
Folgt morgen nach der ersten Tour

Fazit: 
Folgt ebenfalls morgen

Fotos:


----------



## Monche (13. Januar 2012)

sieht sehr gut aus.. danke für die detailbilder


----------



## andyy (13. Januar 2012)

Der Helm sieht ja recht gut aus, wie ist es aber mit der Belüftung ?

Ich bin am überlegen entweder den 661 Recon oder den Giro Featue zu kaufen habe aber bedenken, dass es unter dem Giro im sommer recht warm wird. 
andy


----------



## Monche (13. Januar 2012)

der recon gefällt mir rein optisch auch richtig gut, leider gibt es doch zu viele die schreiben das er sehr pilzig wirkt auf dem kopf... der Feature hingegen sieht so aus als ob er etwas schmäler baut und somit besser aussieht


----------



## Adam1987 (13. Januar 2012)

Zu der Belüftung kann ich morgen nach der Tour was schreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adam1987 (14. Januar 2012)

So komm grad von ner netten Tour wieder und kann noch ein par Sachen zum Helm sagen.

Ob es zu warm wird unter dem Helm kann ich natürlich bei den Temperaturen nicht sagen, aber zu Belüftung kann ich sagen, dass man überall am Kopf einen Luftzug spürt, es jedoch nicht zu unangenehm starken Windgeräuschen. Also alles in allem so wie es sein soll.

Außerdem möchte ich noch erwähnen das der Helm schön leicht ist und man ihn kaum spürt bzw. er null stört.

Fazit:
Klasse Allmountain Helm mit toller Optik und perfekter Funktion. Kaufempfehlung !!!


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Januar 2012)

Es sieht so aus, als säße der Helm recht stark auf dem Kopf und nicht so sehr darum. Mir wäre ein guter Schutz des Hinterkopfs wichtig. Mag nochmal jemand ein Foto von schräg hinten auf dem Kopf machen?


----------



## Adam1987 (14. Januar 2012)

Der hintere Teil liegt natürlich nicht am Kopf. Da ist ja noch das Anpasssystem mit Verstellrädchen. Aber ich bezweifel das er dadurch weniger schützt, es sei denn man bekommt nen Stock o.ä. zwischen Helm und Kopf.


----------



## GeorgeP (21. Januar 2012)

ich habe mir den Giro Feature nun auch geholt, weil er nicht so sehr nach eierschale auf dem kopf aussieht.
Die verarbeitung ist ganz ok, das polster ist so la la. Könnte für das geld etwas hochwertiger sein.

Der helm wiegt in größe "S" 290g und hat 12 belüftungslöcher, mal sehen obs da im sommer nicht zu warm wird.
Der tragekomfort ist soweit sehr angehnehm und es drückt auch nirgens, wie er sich auf dem trail macht werd ich dann sehen wenn endlich aufhört zu schütten


----------



## Flink (29. Januar 2012)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> ich habe mir den Giro Feature nun auch geholt, weil er nicht so sehr nach eierschale auf dem kopf aussieht.
> Die verarbeitung ist ganz ok, das polster ist so la la. Könnte für das geld etwas hochwertiger sein.
> 
> Der helm wiegt in größe "S" 290g und hat 12 belüftungslöcher, mal sehen obs da im sommer nicht zu warm wird.
> Der tragekomfort ist soweit sehr angehnehm und es drückt auch nirgens, wie er sich auf dem trail macht werd ich dann sehen wenn endlich aufhört zu schütten



und hat es bei dir schon aufgehört zu schütten? ;-) 
wäre wirklich an weiterem Feedback zu diesem helm interessiert.


----------



## Monche (29. Januar 2012)

Ich habe mir heute den 2011er hex zum super Preis von 59â¬ gegÃ¶nnt. Ich habe Bedenken dass die LÃ¶cher des Feature nicht fÃ¼r den Sommer ausreichen. Mir wird auch schnell warm unterm Helm.


----------



## GeorgeP (29. Januar 2012)

Flink schrieb:


> und hat es bei dir schon aufgehört zu schütten? ;-)
> wäre wirklich an weiterem Feedback zu diesem helm interessiert.


 

Habe ihn nun auf 2 touren gefahren, also wenns regnet braucht man schon mal keinen helmüberzieher 
Bei temperaturen um die 0°C gehts ohne untermütze nicht, es wird zu kalt. Ich gehe also mal davon aus, das es im sommer noch halbwegs erträglich sein wird und einem das wasser nicht gleich in rinnsalen vom kopf laufen wird. 
Ich kann den helm nur empfehlen !

Cheers
George


----------



## Flink (29. Januar 2012)

Monche schrieb:


> Ich habe mir heute den 2011er hex zum super Preis von 59 gegönnt. Ich habe Bedenken dass die Löcher des Feature nicht für den Sommer ausreichen. Mir wird auch schnell warm unterm Helm.



Oh sehr gut! wo gibts den denn so günstig?



GeorgeP schrieb:


> Habe ihn nun auf 2 touren gefahren, also wenns regnet braucht man schon mal keinen helmüberzieher
> Bei temperaturen um die 0°C gehts ohne untermütze nicht, es wird zu kalt. Ich gehe also mal davon aus, das es im sommer noch halbwegs erträglich sein wird und einem das wasser nicht gleich in rinnsalen vom kopf laufen wird.
> Ich kann den helm nur empfehlen !
> 
> ...




Danke für die antwort! ich habe einen protec b2 (dirt halbschale) und brauche schon etwas was sich mehr davon unterscheidet in der belüftung. optisch gewinnt definitiv der feature, aber ich weiß noch nicht ob ich vielleicht doch lieber irgendwas á la hex nehme. gerade bei dem preis!?


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. Januar 2012)

Der Hex sitzt absolut auf dem Kopf. Nehme ich nur für XC und den Arbeitsweg, Enduro fahre ich im Moment nur mit der Dirtschale. Außerdem ist das hintere Fixiersystem beschissen. Habe schon meinen dritten auf Garantie, da der Bügel vorne immer aus seiner Halterung reißt.


----------



## Monche (29. Januar 2012)

Flink schrieb:


> Oh sehr gut! wo gibts den denn so günstig?



Bei Stadler gibt mehrere Farben für 59. Ich hab ihn in weiß Matt/Blau genommen. Ich denke bei dem Preis kann man nichts falsch machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (29. Januar 2012)

Flink schrieb:


> Danke für die antwort! ich habe einen protec b2 (dirt halbschale) und brauche schon etwas was sich mehr davon unterscheidet in der belüftung. optisch gewinnt definitiv der feature, aber ich weiß noch nicht ob ich vielleicht doch lieber irgendwas á la hex nehme. gerade bei dem preis!?


 

Hatte den Hex auch mal probehalber, wollte aber mit meinem holzschädel nicht so recht hamonieren


----------



## Flink (29. Januar 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Der Hex sitzt absolut auf dem Kopf. Nehme ich nur für XC und den Arbeitsweg, Enduro fahre ich im Moment nur mit der Dirtschale. Außerdem ist das hintere Fixiersystem beschissen. Habe schon meinen dritten auf Garantie, da der Bügel vorne immer aus seiner Halterung reißt.



was schwebt dir denn als alternative vor zur dirtschale? ich suche halt einen gut belüfteten helm der auch bei etwas schnellerem tempo und evtl. stürzen gut schützt. 

urge enduromatic finde ich noch recht interesannt, poc auch aber zu teuer.


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. Januar 2012)

Den Enduromatic finde ich nicht schön. Der POC sieht geil aus, ist mir aber zu teuer. Ich habe den Flux von Fox noch ins Auge gefasst, genauso den Recon von 661, der aber wieder recht teuer ist. Der Giro gefällt mir nicht so richtig und ich befürchte, dass die Belüftung einfach nicht so bombig ist.


----------



## klasse08-15 (30. Januar 2012)

Ich habe leider ein Kopfumfang von 58,5 und liege damit bei Giro-Helmen sehr ungünstig, nämlich zwischen zwei Größen. Der Hex gefiel mir gut, saß aber wie eine Pyramide auf dem Kopf. Dazu kommt, dass er mir hinten nicht weit genug nach unten ging.

Der Feature ist da ein anderes Kaliber. Der hat eine deutlich umfassendere Form und reicht weit herunter. Leider passte der mir auch nicht. Gefallen hat er mir sehr gut, bis auf die Farbe. Der weiße Festure hat so ein komisches Muster. Von Weitem sieht es nach Blümchen aus. Die Farbigen sind alle sehr schrill.

Ich habe nun einen Kali Avita Stars Carbon. Reicht auch nicht so weit nach unten wie der Hex, sitzt aber deutlich weniger pyramidenähnlich. Hier liegt mein Kopfumfang auch nicht am Randbereich.

Danke für die Bilder und Eindrücke hier im Thread!

Gruß klasse


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (8. Februar 2012)

Ich hab jetzt auch den Feature und muss sagen echt TOP! Bislang der erste Helm der neben dem Uvex XP 100 auf meinen Eierschädel passt ohne zu sehr pilzartig zu wirken! Dazu ne super Passform, selbst bei meinem schmalen Kopf. Ich habe die mitgelieferten Polster 100% so wie Adam1987 angeklebt weil er seitlich ein wenig spiel hatte, nun sitzt er perfekt! Ich bin nur mit der Farbe noch nicht schlüssig und überlege vom matt Olive zu matt Titan zu wechseln. Aber das ist ja nun wirklich nebensächlich. Super Helm!


----------



## paul.lahner (1. März 2012)

moin moin,

könnte mal jemand ein foto vom helm ohne visier machen?


----------



## HansMaulwurf31 (7. Mai 2012)

Hey, weiß dass der Thread schon ein bisschen älter ist, bin aber sehr am Feature interesiert. Jedoch bin ich wegen der Belüftung recht skeptisch. Kann mir jemand, nachdems jetzt ab und zu auch schon mal recht warm is was dazu berichten? Wäre sehr dankbar!


----------



## Marcus_xXx (9. Mai 2012)

HansMaulwurf31 schrieb:


> Hey, weiß dass der Thread schon ein bisschen älter ist, bin aber sehr am Feature interesiert. Jedoch bin ich wegen der Belüftung recht skeptisch. Kann mir jemand, nachdems jetzt ab und zu auch schon mal recht warm is was dazu berichten? Wäre sehr dankbar!




Dem schließe ich mich doch glatt mal an! Wäre über Infos dankbar!


----------



## JDEM (9. Mai 2012)

Trotz schwül-warmen Wetter war die Frisur nach ner kurzen, schnellen Runde noch völlig in Ordnung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (10. Mai 2012)

HansMaulwurf31 schrieb:


> Hey, weiß dass der Thread schon ein bisschen älter ist, bin aber sehr am Feature interesiert. Jedoch bin ich wegen der Belüftung recht skeptisch. Kann mir jemand, nachdems jetzt ab und zu auch schon mal recht warm is was dazu berichten? Wäre sehr dankbar!


 

Bei 30°C wird es ordentlich warm unter dem helm und die belüftung reicht dann einfach nicht mehr aus.

Ich für meinen teil tendiere nun zu einem zweithelm 

Cheers
George


----------



## Marcus_xXx (10. Mai 2012)

Gut, 30° kommen ja nicht so oft vor in GoG...


----------



## hnx (5. Juni 2012)

Habe auch mal einen Feature bestellt, da ich mich auf der letzten Tour ziemlich stark auf meinen Hex abgelegt hatte.
Wärme kann echt ein Problem werden damit, an den Hex kommt das Ding leider nicht ran, trotz der noch reichlich vorhandenen Lüftungsöffnungen.
Wäre meine Kopfform eine andere würde es mich stören, daß die seitlichen Strapse (die ums Ohr gehen) fest vernäht sind.
Fürchte, daß könnte dann ein Helm ala Fullface werden, am  Lenker/Rucksack bis man oben am Trail ist. Nicht im Sinne des Erfinders.

Hat da wer nähere  Erfahrungen? Bei den aktuellen Temperaturen/Wetter sind weniger  Öffnungen ja eher mehr wert.


----------



## GeorgeP (5. Juni 2012)

hnx schrieb:


> Fürchte, daß könnte dann ein Helm ala Fullface werden, am Lenker/Rucksack bis man oben am Trail ist. Nicht im Sinne des Erfinders.
> 
> Hat da wer nähere Erfahrungen? Bei den aktuellen Temperaturen/Wetter sind weniger Öffnungen ja eher mehr wert.


 

Da liegst du mit deinen befürchtungen goldrichtig, bei temperaturen ab 24° im schatten und langen anstigen ist der helm einfach zu warm. Die hitze kommt einfach nicht raus ...

Bei den kühleren temperaturen ist er jedoch top !

habe mir heute als sommer helm den Specialized Vice bestellt. Denke der ist für den sommer ausreichend gelöchert und baut hoffentlich nicht so pilzförmig !


Cheers
George


----------



## hnx (8. Juni 2012)

2 Fragen habe ich jetzt:
a) Wo genau sollen die 4 blauen Polster hin? (will die Anleitung nicht auspacken, da der Helm eventuell zurück geht)
b) Kann man die Größenverstellung nicht wie beim alten Drehradsystem auch in der Höhe (also tiefer in den Nacken/höher auf den Kopf) verschieben?


----------



## JDEM (8. Juni 2012)

Die 4 Polster kannste weglassen, braucht man nur wenn es irgendwo wirklich drücken sollte.
Das Roc Loc System kann man auch noch in 3 Stufen hoch oder runter verstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (8. Juni 2012)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Die 4 Polster kannste weglassen, braucht man nur wenn es irgendwo wirklich drücken sollte.
> Das Roc Loc System kann man auch noch in 3 Stufen hoch oder runter verstellen.



Dank dir.
_
Ist Roc Loc das Rädchen oder der Schiebemechanismus?
Bei meinem Feature (gebaut 11/2011 laut Aufkleber im Helm) ist ein Rädchen, aber im Gegensatz zu meinem Hex kann ich das System nicht in der Höhe verstellen._

/EDIT: Habs gefunden. Das Rastersystem zur Verstellung der Höhe ist weg. Dafür sinds jetzt 2 kleine Noppen die man mit kräftigem GEFÜHL lösen muß, dann kann man das ganze Ding verstellen. Jetzt passt der Helm perfekt. Nur bleibt die Frage nach der Farbe, weiß oder gelb oder doch cyan.


----------



## dantist (15. April 2013)

Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen mit dem Roc Loc 5 Verstellsystem gemacht (Giro Hex): ist das wirklich so anfällig/zerbrechlich wie das teilweise beschrieben wird? Bin bis anhin von Giro Helmen immer überzeugt gewesen, aber wenn man z.B. dieses Review bei bikerumor liest, kommt man schon ins Zweifeln... Danke für eure Rückmeldungen.


----------



## hnx (15. April 2013)

Mit dem System habe ich in der gesamten Lebenszeit meines Hex nie Probleme gehabt. Denke man soll es halt nicht übertreiben mit dem Drehen, der Helm soll ja passen und damit nur feinjustiert werden.


----------



## dantist (16. April 2013)

hnx schrieb:


> Mit dem System habe ich in der gesamten Lebenszeit meines Hex nie Probleme gehabt. Denke man soll es halt nicht übertreiben mit dem Drehen, der Helm soll ja passen und damit nur feinjustiert werden.



Vielen Dank. Wie lange hattest du den Hex?


----------



## Fortis76 (16. April 2013)

Also ich habe den Hex jetzt ein Jahr und noch keine Probleme. Passform ist super. Einziger Nachteil finde ich den Verschluss, da er keinen Ratschenverschluss hat.
Aber für meinen Kopf passt der Hex halt am besten und leicht ist er auch.


----------



## hnx (16. April 2013)

dantist schrieb:


> Vielen Dank. Wie lange hattest du den Hex?



Ein Jahr und ein paar Wochen. Nach Sturz getauscht.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (23. April 2013)

Der Feature in schwarz wird bestimmt recht warm, aber in den helleren Farben müsste es doch auch im Sommer passen mit kurzen Haaren, oder?


----------



## GeorgeP (23. April 2013)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Der Feature in schwarz wird bestimmt recht warm, aber in den helleren Farben müsste es doch auch im Sommer passen mit kurzen Haaren, oder?




Das teil ist im Sommer einfach zu warm, die wärme kommt unter dem Helm nicht weg.
Für die kalte jahreszeit kann man ihn aber ohne probleme empfehlen, so bis 15°C


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (23. April 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Das teil ist im Sommer einfach zu warm, die wärme kommt unter dem Helm nicht weg.
> Für die kalte jahreszeit kann man ihn aber ohne probleme empfehlen, so bis 15°C



Ich werd das mal einen Monat lang testen und berichten...


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (25. Juli 2013)

Kurze Rückmeldung. Also der Feature ist top, auch bei höheren Temperaturen.
Da ich bei längeren Auffahrten den Helm sowieso am Lenker habe, gibt es da keine Probleme.
Wer zu Hitzestau neigt, der sollte ihn halt eher in weiß als in schwarz kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

